# Barbie collection back in June 2007???



## juicyaddict (Mar 5, 2007)

I was at my MAC counter yesterday and the MA said they'll have the Barbie col back in June this year.  I am just thinking of getting the BP if this happens, but thought if anyone heard of this?


----------



## little teaser (Mar 5, 2007)

no. i havent heard of this but i like the idea since i love almost everything in this collection.


----------



## joey_zane (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven't heard anything but would love for this to be true!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope this is true... I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to buy 5214874121156 back ups for Fab... it's the best blush ever =)


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 5, 2007)

that's hard to believe since that never happened before. I never saw an entire collection get repromoted. sometimes they repromote an item or two. maybe you misunderstood it for mac getting another shipment in of barbie?


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 5, 2007)

forreal?!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_that's hard to believe since that never happened before. I never saw an entire collection get repromoted. sometimes they repromote an item or two. maybe you misunderstood it for mac getting another shipment in of barbie?_

 
I believe that's what she said, another shipment.  But how come it is in June?  Sorry I am new to MAC and not sure how they'll showcase this new shipment along with other collections highlighted that month.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 5, 2007)

Actually, I talked to a MAC manager yesterday and she did tell me her (Nordstroms) counter was getting more stuff in another few weeks but she didn't say June, I got the impression it was more like 2 or 3 weeks but, when I asked about Malibu Barbie, she said only the freestanding stores would get that in. Not sure why though


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 5, 2007)

i think it's just the doll for those who ordered it this time round but didn't manage to get one.


----------



## resin (Mar 5, 2007)

yes it's true a counter told me and so did the pro store in vancouver, bc canada. they said for popular demand! my friend in florida was told the same thing from her counters. 

i don't know if the barbie will be released but the makeup definately is.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 5, 2007)

That would be awesome since I want a few backups!  How cool would be if they did a Barbie Anniversary collection every year with new shadows and a new doll?  Oh my, I would be in heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This has been, by far, my favorite collection ever!


----------



## jpohrer (Mar 5, 2007)

I was at my MAC counter today.  The MA said there's a rumour that the color collection will be re-released sometime in 2007.  MAC underestimated the demand for the collection.


----------



## User34 (Mar 5, 2007)

I realllly hope so! I want to get like 3 more backs for everything! Especially Don't be shy.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 5, 2007)

Whoahhh... I hope that will be true, I can buy the whole collection!Is it apply in US or worldwide?


----------



## OnaFyre (Mar 5, 2007)

I just called my store and they have a "sort of waiting list" for "if the collection gets restocked in a few weeks or rereleased later than that" she also said that they didn't want to get peoples hopes up by saying there would be a doll, which, to me, implies that a 2nd round of the dolls is a strong possibility. 

Do you think MAC stands to make more money by restocking now/soon, or waiting a few months and re-releasing the collection?


----------



## CincyFan (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 

 
_I just called my store and they have a "sort of waiting list" for "if the collection gets restocked in a few weeks or rereleased later than that" she also said that they didn't want to get peoples hopes up by saying there would be a doll, which, to me, implies that a 2nd round of the dolls is a strong possibility. 

Do you think MAC stands to make more money by restocking now/soon, or waiting a few months and re-releasing the collection?_

 
I saw this on the Barbie Collector site.  So hopefully the people that missed out on a doll will still be able to get one.  Mattel only produced 25,000 of these dolls and won't make more because it's a Gold Label edition.  

"Beginning in May, there will be a few thousand additional dolls available on BarbieLovesMAC.com."


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2007)

Does this mean the colors in the collection will be permant or just a re-release?


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 5, 2007)

Just confirmed with another local counter that they will have new shipment coming in the coming weeks (maybe a couple).  I asked to be notified when they come in, so I suggest you put your name on the callback list.  They said 'due to popular demand' they are replenishing... I am so lemming Pearl sunshine now and Fab...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 

 
_Do you think MAC stands to make more money by restocking now/soon, or waiting a few months and re-releasing the collection?_

 

Hmmmm that's tricky! If they restock now/soon, it would definetly boost sales because theres a huge Barbie Loves MAC craze going on right now & its in very high & popular demand! But because it is in popular demand, people might go all crazy again once it gets re-relased but thena gain some hard-core fans might just get some off of eBay because i saw crazy bids for everything & i'm wondering why don't these people just order it off the MAC website (if it ships to their country!). At least they can still pay retail inside of sky-rocketing eBay prices! I guess its the thrill of thinking you may get it cheaper & then you want it so bad, you're willing to pay the price!!!

Wow i ramble on forever!!!


----------



## bruinshorty (Mar 6, 2007)

Good, because I didn't even get to SEE the blushes or playful e/s in person.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 6, 2007)

oh wow...this is a first...this is the first time ive heard about this...thanks for the info hon


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I dont think they would re release the same exact promo with the same colors.Perhaps it may be another barbie collection with a different style doll and other colors.That would be cool also
The manager at the counter said balloonacy is suppose to be a rave and a fun collection..


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 6, 2007)

yayy! i hope this is true. backups!!! & i'd love to get a doll.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 6, 2007)

Barbie collection as a whole is coming back. We are hoping to have it in a few weeks. 

The Doll will be back in store June 1st from what I was told. 

Due to the popularity of the collection, yes, they are bringing it back. I think it's great. 

Yes, I work for MAC.


----------



## Janice (Mar 6, 2007)

...


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

yay! I was stressing out about not being able to afford back ups right away so this is good news for my bank balance!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Barbie collection as a whole is coming back. We are hoping to have it in a few weeks. 

The Doll will be back in store June 1st from what I was told. 

Due to the popularity of the collection, yes, they are bringing it back. I think it's great. 

Yes, I work for MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WAHOO!  I am so relieved!  I can get the rest of the stuff that I want!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yay! I can get another Malibu Barbie, Real Doll, Sweet & Single, Moth Brown and possibly the blushes and beauty powders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, I'm crazy. lol I already have backups up Rocking Chick, Springtime Skipper, and Playful...yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 6, 2007)

That would be awesome - I got almost everything I want, but backups would be great!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 6, 2007)

Seriously, I'm not a lipstick person. Working for MAC, I have to wear them. But this collection. I LOVE THEM ALL!! Modern Ms is so freakin hawt on me. :dancey:


----------



## KAIA (Mar 7, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!! hopefully this time i can get REAL DOLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 7, 2007)

my ma called me yesterday to let me know that she will be putting my name on a list for rocking chick.  They are getting the collection back in i think she said a couple of weeks.


----------



## resin (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_WAHOO!  I am so relieved!  I can get the rest of the stuff that I want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
yeah me too!
esp fab blush, pearl blossom and the rest of the shadows!
and another lipstick! <3


----------



## toby1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Is this a definite or just rumored?  The counters near me still have most of the items but if it's going to be rereleased later I can wait


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_yeah me too!
esp fab blush, pearl blossom and the rest of the shadows!
and another lipstick! <3_

 
Fab blush is awesome!  And I got all the shadows... I have NEVER gotten every shadow from a collection before, and I love every one of them!!  I even got a backup of Moth Brown and Whistle already, and plan to get backups of the others (especially Playful!) when they are re-released!


----------



## syrene78 (May 13, 2007)

Will the website have the items for sale as well?
When in June exactly?


----------



## coachkitten (May 13, 2007)

I am wondering as well if this is a definate or just a rumor?  I really hope they get everything back in as I would really like some back ups.


----------



## macface (May 13, 2007)

yay I want some lipsticks and lipglasses the first time it came out I was broke.


----------



## Karen_B (May 13, 2007)

I hope it does come back!! I want the Pearl Sunshine powder and Springtime Skipper e/s.


----------



## shootergirlnc (May 13, 2007)

Both Pro stores in FL haven't heard of this yet, so I'm not sure if they're doing this in select locations.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 13, 2007)

Doesn't this refer to when the online site and counters were restocked in April? I may be wrong but I think it's all over.


----------



## laura-doll (May 13, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!
loved this collectionnnnn


----------



## sakura88 (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I hope it does come back!! I want the Pearl Sunshine powder and Springtime Skipper e/s._

 
*Karen_B*, both products are still available on the website.  Plus, there's free shipping till 5/29.


----------



## triccc (May 13, 2007)

oooh! this is awesome!


----------



## glam8babe (May 14, 2007)

*Barbie Loves MAC... again?*

So the other week when i joined Specktra.. i was looking around and reading lots of different posts and someone posted that they are being back Barbie loves MAC because of the popularity.. is this true? or have any of you heard more rumours? or do you think people are just making up crap to get you all excited for no reason?

i live n the UK and the nearest MAC counter is a 45 minute train ride and i hardly ever go there but when i do i get like 2 MAC products.. not very much lol but i was so happy when i heard about barbie MAC makeup coming out but i didnt get the chance to get any =(


----------



## glam8babe (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves MAC... again?*

i just realised someone posted the same thing further below.. nevermind!


----------



## shootergirlnc (May 14, 2007)

None of the pro stores have heard of this, and they're normally the ones who get collections first. maybe this was the restock that they did back in april, since this thread was started in march.


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2007)

It just suprises me that they would put more out almost 3 months after it was released.  Although I would be happy to get some backups I am not going to hold my breath.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves MAC... again?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_So the other week when i joined Specktra.. i was looking around and reading lots of different posts and someone posted that they are being back Barbie loves MAC because of the popularity.. is this true? or have any of you heard more rumours? or do you think people are just making up crap to get you all excited for no reason?

i live n the UK and the nearest MAC counter is a 45 minute train ride and i hardly ever go there but when i do i get like 2 MAC products.. not very much lol but i was so happy when i heard about barbie MAC makeup coming out but i didnt get the chance to get any =(_

 
I don't think it's coming back in the UK. None of the counters and stores I go into haven't heard about this. So I think it's highly unlikely


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2007)

I would love for them to bring back the Barbie collection.  I would like to get backups of everything and about 5 more mothbrown.


----------



## glam8babe (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Loves MAC... again?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KawaiiPrincess* 

 
_I don't think it's coming back in the UK. None of the counters and stores I go into haven't heard about this. So I think it's highly unlikely _

 
too bad =( i tried ordering some off the american site but they only ship to usa and canada


----------



## Karen_B (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sakura88* 

 
_*Karen_B*, both products are still available on the website.  Plus, there's free shipping till 5/29. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah but I live in Europe and MAC doesn't ship outside US and Canada


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2007)

according to the two MAs I talked to tonight, Barbie will be rereleased in June. I specifically asked if the doll would to, and they both affirmed that it would. 
That could mean something, it could mean nothing, but they're saying yes.


----------



## syrene78 (May 16, 2007)

I asked the question to the Mac Pro team and Managers in NYC yesterday. None of them thought is was true at the exception of the release of a few Barbie dolls, maybe 500 but not many so that the value wouldn't go done.
They thought that I was speaking about the restocking that they got in April.
Considering all the new collections coming out in May-June, i doubt that they would be able to release the whole Barbie collection as well.
The Barbie dolls in some major stores, maybe.


----------



## electrostars (May 16, 2007)

I would just like to see real doll, rocking chick & malibu barbie re-released..and then I'll be happy.


----------



## rocking chick (May 16, 2007)

I asked a few MAC outlets about it & the staffs told me that there wont be anymore restock of barbie cosmetics.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 

 
_I asked the question to the Mac Pro team and Managers in NYC yesterday. None of them thought is was true at the exception of the release of a few Barbie dolls, maybe 500 but not many so that the value wouldn't go done.
They thought that I was speaking about the restocking that they got in April.
Considering all the new collections coming out in May-June, i doubt that they would be able to release the whole Barbie collection as well.
The Barbie dolls in some major stores, maybe._

 
I asked about the April thing, both said it was the orders placed in April being filled for the dolls etc.
*shrug* Ibought almost the entire collection, so I'm not sweating.


----------



## shootergirlnc (May 16, 2007)

So I found out the deal on this. Only certaing locations will be getting barbie restocks.  They said it depends on how fast the collection sold where you were at, and if you got a restock in April. Turns out, not everyone did. The manager I talked to said she just got the memo last week for her store to get ready for a restock, not only with the makeup, but the barbie as well.  She wasn't sure what makeup was coming back, but she told me she could put me on a list to receive a doll. So, not every location will be the same. Just see if any counter/store near you received a memo stating that they will get a restock. HTH!


----------



## glam8babe (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_So I found out the deal on this. Only certaing locations will be getting barbie restocks. They said it depends on how fast the collection sold where you were at, and if you got a restock in April. Turns out, not everyone did. The manager I talked to said she just got the memo last week for her store to get ready for a restock, not only with the makeup, but the barbie as well. She wasn't sure what makeup was coming back, but she told me she could put me on a list to receive a doll. So, not every location will be the same. Just see if any counter/store near you received a memo stating that they will get a restock. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its soo unfair! i live in the UK and the barbie collection sold out soo quick.. so i dont see why they arent bringing it back out here, even as you say they wont be restocking in every store just some. thats so pathetic, i hate mac for this i really do. I dont see why they cant keep the best collections out because they will get more money and sell out all the time GRRrrr


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 16, 2007)

^I know what you mean. I wanted to get some more things from the collection but the counter I went to only had Fab Blush and I apparently got the last one.


----------



## hb21 (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps all of us UK girls could email asking why they aren't releasing again here, then they might get the hint!  I couldn't get any barbie stuff as I don't live anywhere near a counter and the website was manic!  I'd love it if they released it again, all I'm asking for is the pearl blossom beauty powder! Plus the collections seem to stay up on the US site for so much longer than on the UK one, it's very annoying.


----------



## cno64 (May 26, 2007)

Someone on Makeup Alley said that a MAC person told her that "Rocking Chick" will be back June 1, but that's all I've heard.
<Hope, hope, hope.>


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

I heard about it too.. I just didn't know if it was true or when it would happen.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 27, 2007)

Just a FYI....I was at MAC Pro NYC yesterday (5/25/07) & they had about 15 Barbies....for those of you who missed out the first time.  I don't know that they'll ship, but it's worth a call.

PS...I still have heard nothing about an entire re-release, but we did get a second shipment of everything a while back (and have a bunch of it left).  If they re-release it, I don't think that it's going to do so well.  I know almost all of my customers are over the whole Barbie thing-as are most of the MAs I know too (myself included).


----------



## landonsmother (May 27, 2007)

well my friend works at MAC & she told me this also.  my MAC counter has been getting a few eyeshadows, l/g, l/s & glimmer shimmer from the barbie collection but my friend said that they'll re-launch the whole barbie collection in june.


----------



## Jacq-i (May 27, 2007)

I hope they do restock it... I have all the e/s, blushes, & beauty powders, plus the doll, and Malibu Barbie lipglass, but... I would love to get all the lipglasses & lipsticks, plus a couple of backups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would have bought it before, but I ran out of money, lol.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 27, 2007)

I saw dolls @ my freestanding store on wednesday.  i didn't think they'd bring back an entire collection again, but this one was pretty popular and coveted.

I wouldn't mind getting another Fab blush, it's amazing.  I don't ever get a backup of anything because I can usually find/create my own dupes, but this one was something I can't find one for.  People recommended other blushes, but the finish and the pearl wasn't the same.


----------



## cno64 (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_  I know almost all of my customers are over the whole Barbie thing-as are most of the MAs I know too (myself included)._

 
Personally, I'd like to buy some of my favorite items from this collection to give as birthday or Christmas gifts.
I wouldn't mind scoring another "Malibu Barbie" Lipglass for my own use, either.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 27, 2007)

I grabbed another Style It Up lipstick the other day because I LOVE IT, and I really want a backup of Real Doll. I hope more are coming! I wanted Pearl Blossom as well.


----------



## melliquor (May 28, 2007)

Is it going back on the mac site in june too & does anybody know which stores will have it?  Is it true you can call a store and order over the phone and they will ship it to you?  I can have somebody order it for me from the us.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Just a FYI....I was at MAC Pro NYC yesterday (5/25/07) & they had about 15 Barbies....for those of you who missed out the first time.  I don't know that they'll ship, but it's worth a call.

PS...I still have heard nothing about an entire re-release, but we did get a second shipment of everything a while back (and have a bunch of it left).  If they re-release it, I don't think that it's going to do so well.  I know almost all of my customers are over the whole Barbie thing-as are most of the MAs I know too (myself included)._

 
Well, I was in MAC freestanding last week and several ladies were asking about the Barbie l/g and l/s.  (No, I do not work there, but I was int the store for awhile.)  I know the US online store still has eyeshadows as well as some department stores.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Well, I was in MAC freestanding last week and several ladies were asking about the Barbie l/g and l/s.  (No, I do not work there, but I was int the store for awhile.)  I know the US online store still has eyeshadows as well as some department stores._

 
Yeah, one or two things (specifically Fab, Malibu Barbie, Rocking Chick & Real Doll)...other than those things, we have 2 drawers full of everything else.  Specktra =/= the average MAC customer so as much as some of you need dupes of everything, my average customer could care less.


----------



## Bybs (May 28, 2007)

If the do re-release the people that spent $$$$ on eBay will be super pissed!


----------



## melaniumom (May 28, 2007)

I don't know about re-releasing it. My friend actually called the pro 800 number and they seemed clueless about it when she asked and the CS person said she didn't know anything about that happening and that it wasn't likely.

As you guys have already said, there are still quite a few eyeshadows floating around at the stores and there are still some available online.  I'm wondering if those are just the overflow from when they restocked the collection before it was discontinued.

I also know that some of the stores got a new batch of the actual barbies in. When I was at the pro store on the 24th they had just gotten a shipment in and they were shocked and did not expect it at all. Of course, everyone was only allowed one doll per person and NO PRO DISCOUNT on the dolly!

I have a feeling they wont re-release it....but I would love the Malibu Lipglass!  I got the Pink Poodle since I wasn't able to get the Malibu and I don't think it has the same amount of shimmer as the Malibu..... then again, I haven't seen Malibu in real life, only online...so I could be wrong.


----------



## Juneplum (May 28, 2007)

mac pro at caesars forum shops in vegas just got in a whole new stock of the barbie dolls.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was in there yesterday... and the day before...


----------



## stefania905 (May 28, 2007)

this is awesome news!!!

i want Pearl Sunshine beauty powders...i would get them on the website but i dont havea credit card..._anymore_ lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wanna buy a lot of other things too.

-FAB BLUSH
-MALIBU BARBIE LIPPIE
-ROCKING CHICK LIPSTICK
-SWEET & SINGLE LIPSTICK

i bought Magic Dust e/s on here...so that'll be coming in the mail soon


----------



## stefania905 (May 28, 2007)

o btw does anyone know the date in June??


----------



## Ms. Z (May 29, 2007)

This was re-released in April.  You may still be able to get items from this collection at *they had them during the Friends & Family sale
*Saks Fifth Avenue*
611 5th Avenue
New York, NY  10022
212-753-4000


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 30, 2007)

Just an update...the MAC store in Roosevelt Field mall has an entire shelf full of dolls.


----------



## verdge (May 30, 2007)

I was at my MAC counter yesterday (Sunvalley Mall, Concord)... I think Barbie Collection is coming back... cuz they have Stocks of the MAC Barbie Doll....


----------



## Darleene (May 31, 2007)

Can anyone do a cp for the barbie doll for me?
Here in austria we didn`t get the doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can pay with paypal cc or non cc.
I can offer also a Terra del sol cp for one doll... 
Please send me a PM...


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 31, 2007)

there are some websites where you can still get the barbie line at


----------



## juicyaddict (May 31, 2007)

all e/s except whistle is still avail online.  ooh and i've been thinking about buying a backup of pearl sunshine, i use this all the time.


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2007)

Oh i really want backups of the lipglasses and lipsticks.  I love real doll, style it up, and rocking chick.  I got 5 backups of mothbrown, my HG e/s.


----------



## cno64 (May 31, 2007)

I e-mailed MAC customer service, and bluntly asked if the Barbie collection is coming back, and here's the response:

We regret that most items from the Barbie Loves M·A·C Color Collection have completely sold out at M·A·C Cosmetics Online and will not be available again in the future.  However, select items from the color collection are still available for purchase online.

"We regret that most items from the Barbie collection have sold completely out."
Yeah, right, about like Phillip Morris is glad that I'm a non-smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm disappointed; I wanted to score some Barbie items for gift-giving, as well as for myself. That was one fantastic collection.
Ah, well; C-Shock is right around the corner.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 12, 2007)

Is it really coming soon this month? I really want moth brown!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

cool...i got all of the eyeshadows from the collection...the only other thing i wanted was happening gal lipglass and the other light pink lip glass...i don't think i was malibu barbie though.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 12, 2007)

If I ever do come upon Real Doll at any MAC counter, I'm buying, like 10, because those things are going for a mint on eBay.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Is it really coming soon this month? I really want moth brown!_

 
The MAC f/s in Arden has some stuff, Moth Brown, Beautyburst, Pearl Sunshine, Rocking chick, Don't Be Shy (which I bought last weekend).  They are displayed in the counter.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 29, 2007)

Will it be re-released in the UK too?? I missed out on the whole collection =(


----------



## MIXEDSHAWTI18 (May 29, 2008)

Does Anyone Know If Theres Any Where I Can Find Barbie Loves Mac Face Charts, Ive Been Looking Everywhere But Cant Find Them , I Know That Is Real Old But Really Wanted To Print The Looks Out Thankss!!


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 1, 2008)

For those of you who have seen the doll stocked up at the counters...is it the same doll or a new one?  I had to wait months to get my doll!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MIXEDSHAWTI18* 

 
_Does Anyone Know If Theres Any Where I Can Find Barbie Loves Mac Face Charts, Ive Been Looking Everywhere But Cant Find Them , I Know That Is Real Old But Really Wanted To Print The Looks Out Thankss!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Tech Foundation with 109 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Don’t Be Shy Powder Blush with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Blonde Brow Finisher 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 242 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Whistle (centre) and Playful (inner, outer) Eye Shadows with 239 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Playful (inner) and Moth Brown (outer) Eye Shadows with 224 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner Mascara: Noisy Black Loud Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cranapple Cremestick Pearl Liner Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Rocking Chick 
Lipstick with 318 Brush and Malibu Barbie Lipglass 












 SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Stick SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fashion Leader Glimmershimmer with 192 Brush and Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder with 129 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Girl Boy Brow Set 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye 
Eyelid/Paupière: Moth Brown Eye Shadow (inner, outer) with 213 Brush and Magic Dust Eye Shadow (centre) with 217 Brush 
Liner/Eye-Liner: Point Black Liquidlast Liner Liner, 
Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Moth Brown Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: # 7 Lash and Zoomblack Zoom Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Honey B. Cremestick Pearl Liner 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Style It Up Lipstick with 318 Brush and Fashion Pack Lipglass 












 SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder with 182 Brush and Tantone Sheertone Blush (contour) with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Browning Brow Shader with 266 Brush 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 213 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Pink Couture Shadestick with 252 Brush, Beautyburst (inner) and Playful (outer) Eye Shadows with 217 Brush 
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Shadowy Lady Eye Shadow with 266 Brush and Point Black Liquidlast Liner 
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Playful Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: #3 Lash and Coal Black Pro Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Plum Royale Cremestick Pearl Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Modern Ms. Lipstick with 318 Brush and Happening Gal Lipglass 












 SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Stick SPF 15 Foundation with 191 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Don’t Be Shy Powder Blush with 168 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Soft Charcoal Brow Shader with 266 Brush 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 242 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 242 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Classic Cream Liquidlast Liner and Magic Dust Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Playful and Moth Brown Eye Shadows with 222 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 211 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Springtime Skipper Eye Shadow with 228 Brush
Mascara: #3 and #2 (outer corners) Lash and Noisy Black Loud Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Petting Pink Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15 with 311 Brush 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cranapple Cremestick Pearl Liner 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Rocking Chick Lipstick with 318 Brush and Malibu Barbie Lipglass


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MIXEDSHAWTI18* 

 
_Does Anyone Know If Theres Any Where I Can Find Barbie Loves Mac Face Charts, Ive Been Looking Everywhere But Cant Find Them , I Know That Is Real Old But Really Wanted To Print The Looks Out Thankss!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Tech Foundation with 187 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fashion Leader Glimmershimmer with 191 Brush and Don’t Be Shy Powder Blush with 129 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Taupe Brow Shader with 263 Brush 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 219 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Rosemary & Thyme Eye Kohl with 252 Brush, Springtime Skipper Eye Shadow with 239 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Bamboom Paint with 217 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 211 Brush
Mascara: Noisy Black Loud Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Plum Royale Cremestick Pearl Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Real Doll Lipstick with 316 Brush and Sweetness Lipglass 












 SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select SPF 15 Foundation with Wedge Sponge 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fashion Leader and Loves Pink Glimmershimmer with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Goldmine Eye Shadow with 266 Brush 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 242 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 224 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Cedarrose Shadestick with 252 Brush, Moth Brown Eye Shadow with 213 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Beautyburst Eye Shadow with 219 Brush 
Liner/Eye-Liner: Point Black and Visionaire Liquidlast Liner 
Mascara: Noisy Black Loud Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cranapple Cremestick Pearl Liner 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Real Doll Lipstick with 311 Brush and Sweetness Lipglass 












 SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder with 150 Brush and Tantone (contour) Sheertone Blush with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Beautyburst Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 213 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 242 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Magic Dust Eye Shadow with 242 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Moth Brown, Beautyburst and Playful (outer) Eye Shadows with 219 Brush 
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 266 Brush 
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Point Black Liquidlast Liner (inner) and Playful Eye Shadow (inner) with 228 Brush 
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Petting Pink Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15 with 311 Brush 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Honey B. Cremestick Pearl Liner 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Style It Up Lipstick with 316 Brush and Fashion Pack Lipglass 












 SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 with 191 Brush 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fab Powder Blush with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Beautyburst Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 213 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Springtime Skipper and Magic Dust Eye Shadows with 224 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Springtime Skipper Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Point Black Liquidlast Liner and Moth Brown Eye Shadow with 219 Brush 
Liner/Eye-Liner: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 209 Brush 
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Plum Royale Cremestick Pearl Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Modern Ms. Lipstick with 318 Brush and Happening Gal Lipglass


----------

